# Verschiedene Fragen



## Arne Buchwald (24. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

wenn ich den Rechner hochfahre, wird standardmäßig die KDE gestartet. Am Anfang habe ich wild (im Anmeldebildschirm) geklickt und dann kam ich auf einmal direkt in die Shell. Wo muss ich da eigentlich draufklicken?

Wie kann ich die Netzwerkkarte (3COM 100MBit) installieren? Im Handbuch steht etwas von Yast bzw. Yast2. Wie rufe ich diese Programme auf?

Wie bekomme ich Linux-Treiber übers Internet auf das System, d.h. kann ich einfach Linux-Dateien mit Win2000 herunterladen, auf Diskette spielen und Linux kann die lesen?

Wofür sind die anderen Punkte in "Sitzungsart"?

Danke,


----------



## nojo (25. Januar 2002)

*shell*

na shell heisst muschel,
also klick auf den schwartzen bildschirm mit der muschel unten links
und easy einfach wennde schonmal da bist, tipp einfach yast2 ein auf der shell, denn kommt yast2.
die 3com wird von linux(yast2) automatisch erkannt, musste nur noch die ip zuweisen.

nojo


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

hey - danke. Ich werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------

